# First Af after 21 week loss



## Myshelsong

So I am in the middle of my first menstral cycle after my loss, and although it isn't as bad as I thought it would be I keep randomly crying.

I know it is normal, but omg I am just so sad. This just isn't fair at all. Does anyone know how long this bleed is going to end up lasting?


----------



## LDC

I'm so sorry for your loss, please don't be alarmed by your crying, it's such an emotional time. I was exactly the same with me first af after my boy was delivered. 

my af lasted 9 days but then was really sporadic. I ended up having no periods for 2 months afterwards and was in the middle of being sent to the hospital for a scan to check everything was ok when I found put I was pregnant again - just as a sideline that your af may be out of sync for a while . 

good luck lovely xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks so much for responding. 
Thankfully it wasn't as bad as I expected, no cramping but seriously heavy. All over now so that is something I am glad about, I was worried it would last forever.

I am hoping that I won't get a second one either and that I ovulate successfully and we catch the egg. Fingers are crossed, but if not we have our FET in January.


----------

